# Southern unit turkey hunt (long with lots of pics)



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay so I am back from the 3rd season hunt down in southern Utah. Needless to say I was a bit worried about my chances of seeing any birds let alone killing one after my hard 2nd hunt last year on Nebo. And going into a whole unit blind was certainly cause for worry. Well we had a few areas picked to try and with some other info from silentstalker and bowguy (a big thanks to both of you) we pointed the chevy south for some fun.

We started the trip almost to the border and on the way to find camp the night before the hunt we spotted a tom in a private field but had public behind it. We figured we could set up above and get him to come to us. needless to say opening morning found us above the property with no chance of the bird heading our way and no sign of turkeys traveling the area.

Camp in the first area.









So that afternoon we decided we had to find a better spot without the private land. While driving around we spotted 3 hens cruising a hillside and decided to check it out later. We searched around but found few other areas to access public land and went back to where we saw the hens.

hiking the hills looking for turkeys.









We hiked up the hill and found a water hole with plenty of sign and roost trees. While kicking around we found some neat stuff. The coolest was the arrow head my brother found by the water hole.









some of the other things we found









So that night we went back and watched the roosts and sure enough in came the turkeys. The only problem was no toms were in the area. So with this we decided to pack it up in the morning and move camp to more public land.

Off to another spot we go. We headed north to greener pastures. We stopped at a local small grocery store and got a couple of tips saying a few people were having trouble with turkeys and gave up there info. Well it just goes to show what people think they know. Neither tip panned out as at least one couple loved all teh turkeys in there fields :evil: . so off we go to the original spot we intended to go. Well where we wanted to get was cut short by getting the truck stuck in a larger than it looked snow drift. Well according to our trusty map another way in was possible that happened by way which we passed about 40 ago on the trip over :roll: .

Once to the other side we still got stopped short of where we wanted to go but it was a better spot to be. By this time it is late and we finally find a spot to set up a tent. As soon as we open the truck door we hear a gobble. :shock: . we both get frantic since every thing is buried in the truck. So we quickly unload the truck and head up the hill. I start calling and the bird responds closer and closer. Then just as I try to get a spot to get settled that dang bird pops his head up over the hill 20 yds from us and needless to say makes a quick getaway. Well we are bummed but hey we have been here for 10 minutes and we already called a bird in. Our spirits start to rise.

some pics of the new area.


















So we set up camp and right before dark the gobbles start ringing out. So we go and find where they are coming from and put the bird to bed.

we wake up and head to the blind in the morning and get set up on a nice turkey trail and wait for the day to awake. Well the tom starts gobbling and I give a few light calls to let him know we are here and we wait. When he finally flies down he ends up walking a different path that was nicely shielded with trees and strutted a mere 30 yds from use with nothing we could do as he continued on his way. :x

So we got out of the blind and decided to check out another canyon that looked promising. We hiked up the canyon and saw some fresh sign and once into the sign a ways we tried a little call. to our surprise we got another gobble. after another minute we hit the call again and that tom was on his way to us. so we scramble to get the decoy set and find a spot to hide. Once settled I hit the call again and he is less than a 100 yds away. so we sit tight and wait. All of the sudden this tom flies in from the other side of the canyon and lands 38 yards behind me which puts me between my bro with the shotgun and the bird. Well I tried to get turned before the bird got settled and out in the open but with only my bow in hand I had little chance and we buggered the setup again.  Eventually we will get this right.

Well we continue on our way up the canyon and it is loaded with turkey sign but no other birds are heard or seen. So we head up the next canyon that looked great for birds. We make are way up the hill and sure enough there is sign that rivals a turkey farm. you can't go anywhere without seeing the sign. We find the roost trees and water and crap. well a mile up the canyon and we don't have anything. So we head back down and plan to go and put the last 2 birds to bed again.

So I head up the first canyon again watching for the tom to come back to bed. I just brought the shotgun this time since I was on my own. I was perched on a nice high spot and being the normal hunter start glassing all the hillsides, mainly looking for deer. I know they are there but we have yet to see them. Well I can happed to be able to see the canyon we just came from and low and behold I spot some black dots squirting through the sage. At 3/4 of a mile + away it is tough to see those birds but eventually a turkey head popped up and I decided to run over and see if I could find a tom.

once over to the canyon again I decided to use the creek to make my way up the canyon to avoid detection. As I worked up the canyon I would peek my head out every 100-150 yards to look and listen for birds. Well I started getting to the top and had yet to see or hear anything. So I popped up again and finally heard a gobble a little farther up and knew I had a great chance with my setup. well I backed down into the creek and made it no farther than 10 more feet when I spotted 2 turkeys in the bottom of the creek less than 15 yards away. To say the least all of us were a little surprised at each others presence. I quickly realized they were both toms and fired a shot once one got clear. with a cloud of dust that engulfed the 2 birds I waited as I watched the close bird go down and waited for the other bird. It finally ran out the other side of the creek unscathed. At the same time I watched my bird tumble down the hill and land in the creek. NNNNOOOOO not again. Well I ran down and grabbed the bird but it was to late it was a wet dog looking bird.  That makes one animal for the last 3 years that ended up in water of some sort. So I took some soggy pics and headed back down to meet up with the little brother.

The turkey next to the creek.


















He ended up measuring an 8 1/2 inch beard and 11/16 inch spurs. 









Me and the "little" brother.









So after the high five the rain started falling and so dinner was cooked in the rain but it didn't bother us to bad, We had one bird on the ground. So we went to bed hoping to catch up with the bird that strutted by us in the morning but we woke up to rain and snow and the sleeping bags kept there grip on us.

Good day for turkey hunting.


















So we headed back up where I killed my bird and once to the top I gave the box call a go and we instantly got a response. We waited a minute and hit the call again and once again the bird was on his way. We quickly set the decoy and our selves and waited. One more hit on the call let us know he was still coming and so we waited. every minute or two he would gobble getting closer every time. finally we spot him working down the hill and he sees the decoy and struts up. He continues down the hill and makes his way across the creek and up our side and struts again. he is now only 80 yds away. So we wait as he struts and gobbles. He starts heading up our right side and we wait anxiously for him to pop over the top towards our decoy. Instead he heads up our right and pops up 30 yds to my right with me once again in between my brother and the bird. the bird slowly works past us and disappears into the trees behind us. Man it was so cool to come so close again and not get it done. It was so text book it hurt when it fell apart.

We gather up our stuff and a little more knowledge and head up the canyon to the top. with only a hen encounter and a great spot to try again the next day.

We make it back to camp and have some lunch and take care of my turkey.As we are about to get out again we hear a gobble and it is coming up the canyon fast. Needless to say all of our stuff was in the truck so in a mad dash we get our gear and get back in time to hear the turkey within a 100 yds of us. we go to set up and We must have spooked him because the last gobble we got was down the canyon. So we set off down the canyon. Well we caught up with the bird and was able to get him in range for my brother to punch his first turkey tag. Man was he stoked. It has been awhile since he has tagged out and I happened to be there for that also.

The little brothers first bird. it has about a 5.5 inch beard and 1/2 inch spurs.









This is how good they look when they aren't all wet.









Him and his great guide. 8) 









both fans.









After the photo shoot we struck camp and headed north back home. I have to say this was such a great time with the brother. It was a great hunt before the birds ever hit the ground so the birds were icing on the cake. And for 5 days on the hunt we saw exactly ZERO other hunters.

thanks again to all who gave us info and thanks to my brother for joining me on another hunt neither of us will soon forget.


----------



## alpinebowoman (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your exciting stories & pictures with me last night!! Daniel's story is the best very animated!!! I am glad you both were able to punch your tags! Great way to start the hunting year! 
Always fun to read your posts!! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's sweet, congrats on the birds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to you and your bother. sounded like a great hunt.I felt like i was there with you guys reading your story nicely done.By the way great birds. O yea nice tent to. got to love the spring bars.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> congrats to you and your bother. sounded like a great hunt.I felt like i was there with you guys reading your story nicely done.By the way great birds. O yea nice tent to. got to love the spring bars.


thanks, That springbar is awsome. keeps every thing out and rock solid in the wind.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on a fun and successful hunt. It makes it that much better to do it with your brother.

Great story. It was great to meet you at the shoot and talk to you about turkeys. Sorry I didn't have better info for you but you did great anyway. Next year I hope to have more time to scout.

Good luck on getting a tag again next year, I hope both you and your brother draw again, now he is hooked.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Good luck on getting a tag again next year, I hope both you and your brother draw again, now he is hooked.


Yep my brother was stoked. I am really glad I was able to snag him a leftover tag. Spending the hunt with him was great.


----------

